# You have to be a Dodo to drive for Didi.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Last Night (Friday), I did a trip from Preston to Mernda. 24 mins and 18 kms for $22.11. Drove back to civilisation empty. Queried Didi if the fare paid to me was intended to be a joke. And, informed them that I paid for my petrol in Australian dollars not Yuan or rupees. I was wondering if any of you maths whizzes out there can tell me what my actual hourly rate was ? After all expenses were deducted. 

As I said before, these shonky rideshare companies are not here to do us any favours.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Last Night (Friday), I did a trip from Preston to Mernda. 24 mins and 18 kms for $22.11. Drove back to civilisation empty. Queried Didi if the fare paid to me was intended to be a joke. And, informed them that I paid for my petrol in Australian dollars not Yuan or rupees. I was wondering if any of you maths whizzes out there can tell me what my actual hourly rate was ? After all expenses were deducted.
> 
> As I said before, these shonky rideshare companies are not here to do us any favours.


That's sucks... That looks like Perth rates Looooollll...

Said it best in the title...


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Last Night (Friday), I did a trip from Preston to Mernda. 24 mins and 18 kms for $22.11. Drove back to civilisation empty. Queried Didi if the fare paid to me was intended to be a joke. And, informed them that I paid for my petrol in Australian dollars not Yuan or rupees. I was wondering if any of you maths whizzes out there can tell me what my actual hourly rate was ? After all expenses were deducted.
> 
> As I said before, these shonky rideshare companies are not here to do us any favours.


didi actually pay less than uber per trip these days unless you drive enough hours to reach 30 trips in a week and get 5% commission. 80 trips a week gets you 0% commission but as far as I know it's impossible to reach. if it'd been reached we'd have most likely heard about it.

Casual ants who do <20 hours on average in a week tend to have only ever bothered with uber but those who signed up with ola, didi and bolt as well would have ditched didi completely as they'd see no point in driving for didi at all anymore.

You'd be hard pressed to find casual ants who still log onto didi when they drive. Likely they'd be as rare as baby boomers and generation x who use didi as pax.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Last Night (Friday), I did a trip from Preston to Mernda. 24 mins and 18 kms for $22.11. Drove back to civilisation empty. Queried Didi if the fare paid to me was intended to be a joke. And, informed them that I paid for my petrol in Australian dollars not Yuan or rupees. I was wondering if any of you maths whizzes out there can tell me what my actual hourly rate was ? After all expenses were deducted.
> 
> As I said before, these shonky rideshare companies are not here to do us any favours.


it sounds about correct for Didi , depends on what commission rate you are on


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I did like her song white flag.


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Last Night (Friday), I did a trip from Preston to Mernda. 24 mins and 18 kms for $22.11. Drove back to civilisation empty....


I'm getting 3.7litres/100km in my hybrid. So that 36km trip (at about $1.20/litre for fuel inc GST) would cost me about $1.60

That leaves $20.51 net for my 48 minutes driving time. I still have 12 minutes to pick up another job in that hour.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Zuständig said:


> I'm getting 3.7litres/100km in my hybrid. So that 36km trip (at about $1.20/litre for fuel inc GST) would cost me about $1.60
> 
> That leaves $20.51 net for my 48 minutes driving time. I still have 12 minutes to pick up another job in that hour.


Still well under the minimum wage after GST, Tax and wear and tare. But impressive mileage on your car. What is it ?


----------

